# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  OOC: Disjunction

## Watcher

Disjunction

In Character
Dice Rolls

*Roster:*
Knave, Tilket Rogue/Master SpyTaker, Antipaladin/SlayerShizel, Succubus SwashbucklerZalgoth, Venedaemon Sorcerer/Oracle/Mystic Theurge



> *Disjoiner of Fate*
> Major Artifact
> CL: 20
> 
> This rod is deceptively simple in design, but magic pours off of it. It fires a bolt of grey light that has diverse effects depending on what it strikes.
> 
> An unlimited times per day, the Disjoiner of Fate can fire a projectile with unerring accuracy within a range of 300 feet.
> Evil Outsiders are healed for 2d8+10 hit points.Good Outsiders take 10d6 damage and are sickened for 1d4 rounds. Fortitude DC 23 halves the damage and negates the sickened effect.Mortal souls are branded with a strange grey sigil that consigns them to Hell, Abaddon, or the Abyss.
> The Disjoiner of Fate's inner workings are unknown to you, and its true power is yet hidden.



*Background:* If there is one thing that nearly all fiends covet, it is strength. Strength to dominate your lessers and to overwhelm any who would stand against you. Through blood, cunning, or deceit, you have claimed the strength that many would envy, and it has opened doors for you. You've caught the attention of powerful devils, daemons, and demons (and others) who would subjugate your strength to their own ends. You're not powerful enough to resist or evade them, but perhaps you can come out ahead.
The paranoid elite refuse to adopt identifying markers or even name their organization. The lesser fiends call it "the Coalition". Their agenda was hidden at first, but it has finally been revealed to you. The Coalition created a secret demiplane that reaches into the River of Souls on the Astral Plane and skims righteous souls off the top. By the power of a dread artifact, those souls are diverted to Hell, Abaddon, and the Abyss. This benefits all varieties of fiends, but most importantly, it benefits your vile, terrifying superiors. Don't cause trouble, and don't mess this up!

*System:* Pathfinder 1E
*Player Count:* 4-7
*Style of Play:* Hack & Slash, Roleplay
*Allowed Content:* Anything published by Paizo
3rd party content subject to GM approval.No Spheres of PowerDreamscarred Press not allowed
*Character Creation:*
Experience: Level 12. Use this resource.Classes: Any. Healing is available to you, so a healbot is not required.Ability Scores: 20 point buy OR use monsters ability scores. You can use the point buy system to move stats around. Stats higher than 18 can be lowered by 1 to refund 4 points, and it takes 2 points to raise a stat lower than 7 by 1. Raising a stat higher than 18 or lower than 7 is not allowed before bonuses.Traits: 2 traits or 3 traits and a drawback.Hitpoints/Health: Maximum for monster levels and character levelsFavored class bonus: Apply to one of your PC classs levels.Wealth: Standard WBL - 108,000 gp. Pre-game crafting is allowed, if you've spent the necessary feats and can succeed if you take 10.Alignment: Any Evil -> Any Alignment (Including Evil). You start out as typical Evil Outsiders. You can have reason for Good to appeal to you, but Evil is intrinsic to your being.

*Posting Expectations:* I should be able to post *once per day*, but when that happens will vary dramatically.
I'll propose some house rulings below to compromise Pathfinder's rules on Initiative and real life's potential to get in the way.If the game is waiting for you to respond, you have 24 hours to respond before the action moves on without you, though you will be able to recoup lost actions, if circumstances permit it.This deadline is open to change if everyone agrees on it.
*Game Expectations:* This should last for the equivalent of two IRL sessions, however long that takes in PBP. Therefore, consequences are limited. That said, please don't backstab your fellow players or otherwise make this unfun for them. Work with them if you have something interesting in mind.
Roleplay as you please. There will also be breaks for roleplay between certain bits of action. If you don't want to engage in a particular conversation, please post something minor so we know we're not moving past before you have a chance to respond.

*Combat:*
Everyone will pre-roll initiative for the NEXT encounter. List any variable modifiers. When combat starts, the order will be posted, and we won't have to waste an IRL day just getting initiative rolls.Similarly, I will post the ACs of each monster at the start of a fight. If you hit its AC, feel free to describe how you hit my monster. I will also need to know your ACs and any modifiers that may apply.Assume every monster has DR and energy resistances and list what kind of damage you are dealing, even if it is typeless.If you produce an effect that requires a save, describe what it should do should it fail.
*Initiative:*Initiative might get slightly muddled. For record keeping, list what round of initiative you are acting in at the beginning of your post.When the person in initiative before you acts, post your action immediately. Don't wait for my reaction to it. If it turns out that your action was rendered moot (i.e. the person before you killed your target), you can redo your action.If it's your turn and you don't post for 24 hours without notice, it will be treated as if you had delayed (sort of). Whoever is after you in initiative order will act. When you return, you can take your belated action, and initiative order _will not change_ (unlike  a true delay).If initiative wraps all the way around to your action again, you can take both actions in quick succession. _Don't make a habit of this!_

----------


## Watcher

_Reserved..._

----------


## Watcher

Welcome to Disjunction! Now begins the funnest part of any new adventure: character creation! I went over the basics in the first post. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!

Some things to keep in mind: on a monster's sheet, the saves listed might not reflect YOUR saves. You don't copy the monster's ability scores but use a 20-point buy. Make sure to subtract the monster's ability modifiers before listing saves, etc.! For example, the Erinyes has a Wisdom of 18 (modifier +4) and a will save of +7. This means an Erinyes player would gain a +3 will save from her Outsider "levels". Some monsters also have other effects similarly baked in. Make sure to separate those out and then reapply them when you're all done. Don't double dip into bonuses!
(Let me know if the above is unpalatable. Perhaps this makes you under- or over-powered. At the end of the day, I want you to have fun.)

Please sound off on this thread if you're in! Post your availability if it's less than once a day. Also free to work on character creation in this thread and post your character when you can.

This is also the part where you raise any concerns with my list and "rules". I find that if you want a decision made, you have to provide a baseline to work off of. If you want something changed, I will listen!

----------


## ngilop

I am thinking between 2 character concepts. a Venedaemon  sorcerer with the destined bloodline OR an  Vayuphak Ecclesitheurge Cleric.

either way i go, i am going for a more supportive role with my caster.

In regards to the players *Spoiler*
Show

NamazuSamurai, Dusk Raven, and others
 in the original thread, they might respond better to a PM, as the original thread was dormant for a bit.

----------


## Watcher

Those seem like fine ideas to me. (I should have mentioned it before, but if it's a Paizo-published Evil Outsider, Paizo-published class and archetypes, you don't need to run it by me.) I can work with you guys on plot and backstory and personality if you like, or you could craft it alone or with the other players. However, I'm sadly not a great resource on effective combat builds haha

I was going to give them more time to find it on their own, but I might as well start sending PMs.

----------


## Athaleon

Thanks for the invite. Still thinking of Shadow Daemon, filling the rest with Antipaladin to build around a Fear theme.

----------


## Feathersnow

I am thinking a Tilket rogue.  I am CE but want to be CG because I'm a softy that likes it when people win.

----------


## Athaleon

Are we locked into the feats chosen in the monsters' stat block entry or can we choose those freely?

----------


## Dusk Raven

Here thanks to the invite. I'm not certain whether I'll end up finishing a character or not, but the idea I had when the initial thread was going was a Succubus Swashbuckler. I don't remember why, but it's a concept I'm willing to make work.

----------


## Watcher

You can choose to keep the feats on the monster stat block or swap them out on a one for one basis. Prerequisites apply for replacements. Dont swap out a feat if its a prerequisite for another feat on the list. If the monster has more feats than a PC of the same level should have, please let me know.

Pay attention to the feats you remove! If its something like Lightning Reflexes, your true saves may be different.

Feel free to make your character, but when you make your decision, please let me know in advance if you intend to play or not.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Hmmm, so at 12th level. What type of evil outsiders are there for options, that still have a reasonable amount of space left for class levels?

Also, just for clarification. When you said 'No Spheres of Power', does that mean not Spheres at all, or is Spheres of Might potentially on the table? I doubt this is the case, but I would prefer to know for sure.

----------


## Feathersnow

I recommend looking up the bestiary by type on d20pfsrd.com for an idea on possible outsiders

----------


## Watcher

No Spheres of Might. To be honest, I don't want to deal with the other variant rules systems. I'm more inclined to okay a 3rd party class, race, feat, or spell. I'll hear you out if it's important, though.

Here's how the level spread would work with the resource I linked, using Fighter as a placeholder for class levels:
Outsider <1/Fighter 12 (or templated)Outsider 1/Fighter 11Outsider 2/Fighter 11Outsider 3/Fighter 10Outsider 4/Fighter 10Outsider 5/Fighter 9Outsider 6/Fighter 8Outsider 7/Fighter 7 (I'm rounding up)Outsider 8/Fighter 5Outsider 9/Fighter 4Outsider 10/Fighter 3Outsider 11/Fighter 1Outsider 12

CR 4-7 brings the maximum 2 extra levels, CR 0-4 provides the most class levels to work with, and CR 8+ are powerful in their own right. Each choice has its own pros and cons. Don't forget you'll have wealth to supplement your abilities.

----------


## MagneticDragon

While I am intrigued by Sphere's of Might. I must admit, I am entirely satisfied with waiting until a different game to give it a try. 

Instead, I shall mosey around to see what outsiders there are too choose from, and what 3rd PArty Classes I might be able to enjoy as well.

----------


## Feathersnow

Here is my sneaky but surprisingly good-hearted luck gremlin, Knave!

----------


## Watcher

Knave looks good! Let me know if you make any significant changes while the party comes together. He's good to go as is. I also just realized I forgot to greenlight the Tilket monster when you first posted it. Sorry to leave you hanging like that.

----------


## Feathersnow

> Knave looks good! Let me know if you make any significant changes while the party comes together. He's good to go as is. I also just realized I forgot to greenlight the Tilket monster when you first posted it. Sorry to leave you hanging like that.


Sorry if I was presumptuous.  It was a Paizo monster, so I assumed it was pre-approved

----------


## Aleph Null

Are you using the creatures' hit dice for their levels, or the CR? I sent you a PM with a question and then I thought of this one too so I decided to post it here to let it be known that I remain interested

----------


## Feathersnow

> Are you using the creatures' hit dice for their levels, or the CR? I sent you a PM with a question and then I thought of this one too so I decided to post it here to let it be known that I remain interested





> No Spheres of Might. To be honest, I don't want to deal with the other variant rules systems. I'm more inclined to okay a 3rd party class, race, feat, or spell. I'll hear you out if it's important, though.
> 
> Here's how the level spread would work with the resource I linked, using Fighter as a placeholder for class levels:
> Outsider <1/Fighter 12 (or templated)Outsider 1/Fighter 11Outsider 2/Fighter 11Outsider 3/Fighter 10Outsider 4/Fighter 10Outsider 5/Fighter 9Outsider 6/Fighter 8Outsider 7/Fighter 7 (I'm rounding up)Outsider 8/Fighter 5Outsider 9/Fighter 4Outsider 10/Fighter 3Outsider 11/Fighter 1Outsider 12
> 
> CR 4-7 brings the maximum 2 extra levels, CR 0-4 provides the most class levels to work with, and CR 8+ are powerful in their own right. Each choice has its own pros and cons. Don't forget you'll have wealth to supplement your abilities.


For what it's worth, I used CR as a direct stand in for levels, then took feats as though I only had HD equal to the level of CR+PC level.   This was approved, so I assume it was correct. 


Refer also to the chart the GM made above.

Edit: CR 4 is a sweet spot of maximum PC levels and maximum total ECL

----------


## Watcher

> It was a Paizo monster


Is it? I dont usually dig deeper than the copyright info at the bottom of the PFSRD page for it. Either way, its all good. 

Also, yes, everything said above is true. I linked the resource were using in character creation on the first post. I decided to just make a chart to make it simpler.

----------


## Feathersnow

> Is it? I dont usually dig deeper than the copyright info at the bottom of the PFSRD page for it. Either way, its all good.


It seems I am mistaken.   It was not a Paizo original, but was not marked as 3pp under the bestiary index, so I assumed it was.

In any event, I am glad you approved.  Honestly, a diminutive PC is an early dream of mine, one that can only work under certain very specific conditions.

----------


## Athaleon

Here's the sheet for Taker, a Shadow Demon. Still working on fluff.

----------


## Watcher

Taker seems to be missing a couple HD. Should be 14d10+14 -> 154 hp, yes?

This question also goes for Knave: Did you apply a favored class bonus for one of your PC classs levels?

Otherwise, approved. Having a diminutive PC and an incorporeal, flying PC sounds like an interesting experience.

----------


## Feathersnow

> Taker seems to be missing a couple HD. Should be 14d10+14 -> 154 hp, yes?
> 
> This question also goes for Knave: Did you apply a favored class bonus for one of your PC classs levels?
> 
> Otherwise, approved. Having a diminutive PC and an incorporeal, flying PC sounds like an interesting experience.


I did not.  I also did not pick traits, although not everyone running pathfinder uses them by default.  I would probably opt for the bonus skill points instead, either way

----------


## Watcher

Ah! I forgot about traits and drawbacks. Everyone can have 2 traits or 3 traits and a drawback. Feel free to pick up favored class bonuses too. Im going to edit character creation later today, along with a possible alternative option for ability scores.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I've got a sheet in progress for my Succubus Swashbuckler. I believe it's done except for equipment (always my least favorite part of 3.PF character creation) and background.

EDIT: And traits. And a feat.

----------


## MagneticDragon

You know, I was just going to make a post about how the fact we are evil outsiders that have just turned good, means we will be dealing with enemies from all sides and the ability to disguise ourselves as other beings is likely going to be a critical issue...

But I just read over the opening post again in order to get a good idea of what types of enemies we might be facing... and it turns out that the idea of playing evil outsiders that have turned good, isn't what this campaign is about anymore? Which I admit, is a change to the campaign that I had not actually noticed previously, and is an incredibly significant change which I am not the best fan off.

This, combined with the fact that the RP is expected to last 'two IRL sessions' long with, meaning that 'consequences are limited'. Makes it so that I do not believe that this campaign is what I expected when I first accepted the invitation. This is, admittedly, my fault for not reading the Opening Post properly. But either way, as this campaign is not matching my expectations, I believe I will be dropping out of the recruitment.

----------


## Watcher

Thank you for letting me know. To be clear, Evil Outsiders who have turned Good is where you end up a little before the midpoint. Im interested in how that could happen. 

And yes, shortening this significantly from a vaguely long campaign to a two shot was done with purpose. If anyone is curious as to my reasoning, its that this gives the players the opportunity to playtest this style of character without necessarily committing to a long campaign and possibly feeling tied down by it. Also, so I understand, play-by-posts tend to die quickly. Its my hope that people will stick with it to reach an ending in their sight.

----------


## Lioslaith

Hey apologies, I was on vacation in new mexico from arkansas.  Just got back tonight.  If it's still an option I'll look things over and come up with a character.

----------


## Watcher

Yes, the invitation is still open! Thanks for checking in. Also take a look at character creation, because a new option is available, copied below:

Ability Scores: 20 point buy OR use monsters ability scores. You can use the point buy system to move stats around. Stats higher than 18 can be lowered by 1 to refund 4 points, and it takes 2 points to raise a stat lower than 7 by 1. Raising a stat above 18 or below 7 is not allowed before bonuses.

I added this option because a flat 20 point buy was unfair to monsters whose high CR derives partly from high stats and fewer abilities. If youve already completed a character, you can keep your current stat spread or use the new option. Just let me know if you change your character, or if you have any questions. Sorry for potentially giving you extra work. 

I also added traits and favored class bonuses to the list.

----------


## Athaleon

Went with the monster statblock, it was a big step up.

----------


## Feathersnow

Moved around some skill ranks to have points in ride and took two traits!  I'm the jack of clubs from a deck of cards cone to life and riding an armadillo!

----------


## Dusk Raven

I'm going to go with the Succubus' ability scores, they're far better than what point buy could give me. Not as good as I was hoping for, but they'll still do nicely.

----------


## Watcher

Looks good so far!

I should mention to everyone that you are all lower elite members of the Coalition of fiends. You will be gathered in one room at the start of play, and youre all free to choose to be complete strangers, to have heard of each other, to have met with each other, or to have worked with each other in the past, or something else, in any combinations (some familiar, others newcomers, etc. etc.)

----------


## ngilop

I have decided to be a Venedaemon oracle with the outer rifts mystery with the Accursed curse, going into mystic theurge.

----------


## Watcher

Are you treating Venedaemon as a 6th level sorcerer for the purposes of mystic theurge spell progression?

----------


## ngilop

> Are you treating Venedaemon as a 6th level sorcerer for the purposes of mystic theurge spell progression?


Yes. but the venedaemon gets sorcerer levels equal to HD (which i think is kinda insane so I am ignoring that)
I am debating taking a single level in sorcerer to gain a bloodline. I am leaning more towards Yes than No on that

so i will either be  

venedaemon 5/oracle 4/mystic theurge 5
OR
venedaemon 5/sorcerer1/oracle4/mystic theurge 4 (again leaning this way)

----------


## Watcher

So youd trade a 3rd level and 4th level Oracle spell slot for more spells known and some bloodline powers? Seems like a good trade to me, if you picked a good bloodline. 

You'd also lose 2nd level Combined Spells ohhh nooooo

----------


## Watcher

ngilop, Lioslaith, Aleph Null, how's your progress? Let me know if you need anything.

I won't start early if you're nearly finished. If you need a lot more time, it would be supremely easy for your character to enter through a nearby hallway after the start.

----------


## ngilop

I am like 75% done, its been crazy the past 3 days at work. I will most certainly have it finished by tonight

here is Zalgoth in hi unfinished state.

----------


## Aleph Null

> ngilop, Lioslaith, Aleph Null, how's your progress? Let me know if you need anything.
> 
> I won't start early if you're nearly finished. If you need a lot more time, it would be supremely easy for your character to enter through a nearby hallway after the start.


My week has been nuts -- I will get cracking tomorrow. I generally do these things all in one go, so hopefully I will actually have it finished tomorrow as well

----------


## Watcher

Sounds good! Thanks for the updates.

----------


## Watcher

So, how about it? I don't mean to bust your chops, but this communication doesn't bode well.
Is Zalgoth finished now? His hit dice look off, but I didn't notice anything else on my cursory look.
Again, we could get started and have 1-2 late arrivals if you want.

----------


## ngilop

He gets 6 HD from being a venedaemon, 1 HD from sorcerer, 4 hd from Oracle, and 4 hd from mystic theurge. 

He should be finished, though in guess that does lead to a question I never thought of. When we get to the point where we do swap our alignments, would spell casters get a chance to swaonout some spells?

It doesn't make much sense for evil characters to have [good] spells in their repertoire, nor once to turn to keep the [evil] ones.

----------


## Watcher

> He gets 6 HD from being a venedaemon, 1 HD from sorcerer, 4 hd from Oracle, and 4 hd from mystic theurge.
> 
> He should be finished, though in guess that does lead to a question I never thought of. When we get to the point where we do swap our alignments, would spell casters get a chance to swaonout some spells?
> 
> It doesn't make much sense for evil characters to have [good] spells in their repertoire, nor once to turn to keep the [evil] ones.


I meant that Sorcerer and Mystic Theurge get d6 for their HD, not d4. I ended up with 197 hp total. 

Also, yes! You'll be able to respec your domains and spells as you see fit. You should keep your bloodline.

Speaking of spells, you have to be of high enough class level to gain access to a spell level before you can gain that level's bonus spells (e.g. You need to be effective level 18 sorcerer to prepare level 9 spells)

----------


## ngilop

D'oh. That's right. Sorry, I play 3.5 a lot more than PF. I keep forgetting that they made every non d8 HD go up one size.


I know about the bonus spells. I just put them there so I do  not forget to include them later. I did not give myself any spells per day to cast then, just for bookkeeping purposes.

----------


## Watcher

Ah, I see! Thanks for clearing that up. My mistake then. Zalgoth is approved (pending his 5 hp lol). I think I'll go ahead and open the IC and dice rolls threads as soon as I can.

----------


## Watcher

In Character
Dice Rolls

Disjunction begins! Everyone please pre-roll for initiative and describe how you enter the first room. Roleplay is always open. You could greet every single person who enters the room if you like. No need to take turns until we enter combat. 

Aleph Null, you're still in if you want to be.

----------


## Watcher

> *Disjoiner of Fate*
> Major Artifact
> CL: 20
> 
> This rod is deceptively simple in design, but magic pours off of it. It fires a bolt of grey light that has diverse effects depending on what it strikes.
> 
> An unlimited times per day, the Disjoiner of Fate can fire a projectile with unerring accuracy within a range of 300 feet.
> Evil Outsiders are healed for 2d8+10 hit points.Good Outsiders take 10d6 damage and are sickened for 1d4 rounds. Fortitude DC 23 halves the damage and negates the sickened effect.Mortal souls are branded with a strange grey sigil that consigns them to Hell, Abaddon, or the Abyss.
> The Disjoiner of Fate's inner workings are unknown to you, and its true power is yet hidden.


This is the source of healing I mentioned when I said you didn't need a healbot. Anybody can use this item, but someone should take it. You can decide here or in character who holds on to it. Between combats, you can handwave using it to heal to full. If you heal in combat, you have to roll how much is healed.

Oh, I also need initiative prerolls from Shizel and Zalgoth.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I just realized, I haven't finished spending gold on equipment! I got my weapon and armor purchased, but as for the rest... ugh. I'll try and work on that when I can... it shouldn't be relevant to the RP for now.

----------


## Watcher

Sounds good. You're right that it could wait a little longer, until when combat starts. Not that I'm suggesting you procrastinate either haha

----------


## Watcher

Mechanically, there's no spell or effect that directly protects the soul. He is making his will save every time somehow, and he's receiving some bonus to will saves that doesn't come from a spell.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Items picked, traits picked. I believe I am ready to be fashionably late.

----------


## Feathersnow

_I'm sorry_ thinks Knave, but betraying his masters now won't save these people, only kill himself...

Knave shoots a dart into Deva Beatrice!  


*Spoiler:  attack*
Show


(1d20+25)[*33*]
Damage 5+ (6d6)[*26*] Sneak attack!
DC 16 fort save for poison, on a fail take 1d2 str damage recurring 1/round for 4 rounds

----------


## Feathersnow

Oops, I posted my IC actions in the OoC

----------


## Watcher

I'm starting to think initiative should be in order of who posts first. Might make this go a bit faster.

----------


## Feathersnow

Sorry about ghosting. I have no real excuse, but I should be back to my normal rate going forward

----------


## Watcher

It's all good. You came back just a little after your turn anyway. Thanks for the update though.

@V: Huh, strange timing. Welcome back!

----------


## ngilop

Ugh, it has been an insane week. Sorry for the absence. I am back and ready to go!

----------


## Athaleon

Posted the AOO, will take turn based on the results.

----------


## Watcher

Disjunction

In Character
Dice Rolls

*Roster:*
Knave, Tilket Rogue/Master SpyTaker, Antipaladin/SlayerShizel, Succubus SwashbucklerZalgoth, Venedaemon Sorcerer/Oracle/Mystic Theurge
*Spoiler: Disjoiner of Fate*
Show

*Disjoiner of Fate*
Major Artifact
CL: 20

This rod is deceptively simple in design, but magic pours off of it. It fires a bolt of grey light that has diverse effects depending on what it strikes.

An unlimited times per day, the Disjoiner of Fate can fire a projectile with unerring accuracy within a range of 300 feet.
Evil Outsiders are healed for 2d8+10 hit points.Good Outsiders take 10d6 damage and are sickened for 1d4 rounds. Fortitude DC 23 halves the damage and negates the sickened effect.Mortal souls are branded with a strange grey sigil that consigns them to Hell, Abaddon, or the Abyss.
The Disjoiner of Fate's inner workings are unknown to you, and its true power is yet hidden.

----------


## Watcher

> Posted the AOO, will take turn based on the results.


The results of your own AOO or everyone's? I'll tell you now that the deva took damage from Taker's AOO but isn't dead yet.

----------


## Athaleon

I'll see if it goes down from everyone's AOOs before posting Taker's turn.

----------


## Watcher

I sent some messages out, but I'm guessing the upcoming holiday is making life complicated for people. 
If nobody posts until the Saturday after Thanksgiving, I'll take us out of combat rounds, so post your AOOs and turns before then, or at least post something in this thread to let us know you're alive, please.

@V: Thanks. You'll get a chance to react to the deva before combat rounds drop if nothing else happens first.

----------


## Feathersnow

I dont get an AoO, but I'm here

----------


## Watcher

Combat is over! Like I said in the spoilered section in the IC thread, you can handwave using the Disjoiner of Fate to heal to full. No need to roll out the health healed each time.

----------


## Watcher

Everyone pre-roll for initiative

----------


## Feathersnow

Initiative!

(1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Watcher

I gave the party the opportunity to prepare with buffs or strategies for this fight, but if nobody intends to do so, we can proceed right to combat.

----------


## Feathersnow

I turned invisible and poisoned two darts.

----------


## Watcher

Combat #2 begins! Knave won initiative. Shizel should roll for initiative when she has the chance.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I'm pleased to see this hasn't died, less pleased at the group waiting on me. In any event, here's initiative. (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## Watcher

Added to the initiative tracker. Thanks!
The nosoi just acted. Taker, Zalgoth, and Shizel can take their turns in any order.

----------


## ngilop

Sorry for not being around guys. This time of the year is awfully...hectic at my particular job. Tends to be very exhausting mentally from Thanksgiving  til about the week or so after new years.

----------


## Watcher

I figured posting might drop off around the holidays. Hopefully things will stabilize after New Year's. Until then, post when you can.

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave succeeded against blindness

----------

